# Whale watch at Kapaa lookout



## slip (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm all registered and signed up for the whale watch on Feruary 25th at the
Kapaa lookout. I looked at the last few years results. Should be a good time
To see some whales. They only take about 15 volunteers at each lookout post. 
I included the link below if any one else is interested.
They have it the last Saturday of the month from Janruary to March.

http://hawaiihumpbackwhale.noaa.gov./involved/ocvolunteer.html


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 22, 2012)

How interesting. We were there once when this was going on. Every year, they count more whales so we have a good chance seeing them while on vacation during January, February or March.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 22, 2012)

slip said:


> I'm all registered and signed up for the whale watch on Feruary 25th at the
> Kapaa lookout. I looked at the last few years results. Should be a good time
> To see some whales. They only take about 15 volunteers at each lookout post.
> I included the link below if any one else is interested.
> ...



Hope you will be able to also take a whale watch tour in a boat, especially since you are there during prime time. 


Sterling


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2012)

Yep, DW is looking into all of our activities. She's almost done but a whale
Watching boat tour is on the list.


----------



## BevL (Jan 23, 2012)

saw lots of whales and dolphins yesterday up at the kilauea lighthouse.  excuse the typing - travel tiny laptop.

it's always a thrill.


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2012)

We'll be making a trip to the lighthouse. My daughter's big into photography
so she won't miss that. I'll have to bring my binoculars when we go there,
never get tired of seeing the whales.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 24, 2012)

slip said:


> We'll be making a trip to the lighthouse. My daughter's big into photography
> so she won't miss that. I'll have to bring my binoculars when we go there,
> never get tired of seeing the whales.



Don't go on Presidents Day, Monday, February 20. The park at the lighthouse will be closed. They're open all year round except on federal holidays. We made that mistake a couple of years ago, and had to settle for pictures from the parking lot.


----------



## BevL (Jan 24, 2012)

they have free binoculars on loan at the lighthouse and the rangers were helpful at spotting where to look.

they close up about 4:00


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info, we'll probably leave the binos in the room then and we
may have went on the 20th. I'll have to check the DW's itinerary. 
Thanks Again!!


----------



## ouaifer (Jan 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Thanks for the info, we'll probably leave the binos in the room then and we
> may have went on the 20th. I'll have to check the DW's itinerary.
> Thanks Again!!



_If you are doing the whale count, you will need your own binoculars, at least one beach type chair (unless you plan on standing the entire 4 hours), a warm shirt to start the day (you meet at 7:30 am...the count is active from 8 am - noon), lots of sunscreen or you will glow in the dark, water and snacks if you are doing it anywhere except the Lighthouse where NO food or drink is allowed.  If it rains, be prepared to stay and do the count because it goes on regardless of the weather conditions.  Also, you are required to go to the training orientation which is usually held the week before...although sometimes they repeat it a few days prior to the count.  The training is mandatory!  We have done this for the past 7 years, and it can be very tedious...so be prepared.  You will need to recognize the various types of activity which are gone over during the training sessions...and remember to bring your binoculars for the actual count.  One person records the data, while the other does the sightings..you switch after 15 minute intervals._


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info. No mandatory training this year. I just have to show up at
7:30AM and they will go over the documentation process. I planned on my own
binos for this event. Like you said though,dressing will be tough because of
the time of day we're starting. Hopefully no rain. Other than that a chair, sun
screen, food and drink and I'll be ready to go.


----------



## ouaifer (Jan 28, 2012)

TRAINING ON KAUAI:
For those of you who will be on Kauai, you are invited to attend one of the ocean count training sessions and whale lectures by Kauai Programs Coordinator Jean Souza. These sessions are optional (not mandatory) this year. The training will provide an overview of the ocean count project, how to fill out the data forms, when to meet and what to bring. The lecture will cover the Hawaiian Islands Humpback Whale National Marine Sanctuary program, humpback whale biology, behavior, research findings, and threats. Meet some of the other folks who will be doing the ocean count!

*Attendance is strongly recommended for new volunteers.*

Saturday, January 21, 2012, 10:00 am-12 noon--King Kaumualii Elementary School Cafeteria, 4380 Hanamaulu Road (in Hanamaulu), Lihue 96766

Saturday, February 18, 2012, 10:00 am-12 noon--King Kaumualii Elemenary School Cafeteria, 4380 Hanamaulu Road (in Hanamaulu), Lihue 96766

Saturday, February 18, 2012, 2:00-4:00 pm--Kilauea Neighborhood Center Classroom, 2460 Keneke Street, Kilauea 96754

*If you have never done this, you should do the orientation...otherwise, you will not know what to look for...it's not just whales jumping out of the water!*


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the training. I'll have to check the DW's itinerary and
try to fit it in.


----------



## ouaifer (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.wimp.com/humpbackwhale/


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW, great video!! Thanks for sharing.
16 days and I can watch from the lanai.


----------



## Gracey (Jan 29, 2012)

Amazing video!!  Those people were truly heroes


----------



## jacknsara (Jan 31, 2012)

*Garden Isle reports Kaua‘i spots more whales in annual count*

http://thegardenisland.com/news/loc...e-4b19-11e1-a41c-001871e3ce6c.html?mode=story


----------

